# Oink Birthday



## wittdog (Sep 20, 2007)

To those of you attending the Oink make sure to wish Mrs. Witt a happy birthday her birthday falls that weekend and our anniversary is a few days after..What a way to spend a weekend.


----------



## SteerCrazy (Sep 20, 2007)

I won't be there, obviously, but happy birthday to the Mrs. and a Happy Anniversary to the Witts


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Sep 20, 2007)

Get a cake and we'll sing happy birthday to her.


----------



## wittdog (Sep 20, 2007)

Yep thats the plan...


----------



## Bruce B (Sep 20, 2007)

I'll bring the Bic razor......


----------



## wittdog (Sep 20, 2007)

Maybe to slice our wrists when everyone starts singing...


----------



## Greg Rempe (Sep 20, 2007)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Maybe to slice our wrists when everyone starts singing...



Or your wrists when you see me in person!  I give people  that "vomit reflex thing"


----------



## wittdog (Sep 20, 2007)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


After seeing the video..I think you are a vampire and can't come out during the day time


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Sep 20, 2007)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 :roll: Money in the bank son, money in the bank.


----------



## wittdog (Sep 20, 2007)

*Re: Birthday wishes..*



			
				CockeyeBBQ said:
			
		

> I'll definitely wish her a happy birthday.  Mine is 10/1, so I'll be celebrating as well.  Probably very well.  In fact, that will be my excuse if I bomb.


It's always good to have a back up plan


----------



## Bruce B (Sep 20, 2007)

you and brian j ought to get along famously


----------



## Greg Rempe (Sep 20, 2007)

*Re: Exactly*



			
				CockeyeBBQ said:
			
		

> Backup Plan #1



My new best friend!


----------

